# AEP maps?



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know if the maps you get from the DNR office are better than the ones you can print off yourself? I dont really like the way its broke up if you print it off yourself. I used to have a fold out map years ago but its long gone.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to be the VP of OU's sportsmen's club. When we had the club really going, we had a large box of public land maps that our president got from someone, and among them were maybe 8 large AEP maps. I hung onto one and recently got it laminated, the rest have unfortunately already been given away or I'd get one to you. I've only been up there twice (both this year) but the map lead me around without issue, and laminating it at Staples made it weatherproof and durable. If I hear of a place you can get the paper version I'll let you know!


----------



## fish breath (May 22, 2010)

jumpers corner store
st rt78 in reinersville


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Quick Exchange on 78 has maps, permits and good fresh live bait.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys but I'm mostly wanting to know what the maps are like that you get from the bait stores or DNR? Are they bigger fold out maps or are they the same that you would pring off from the AEP site yourself? Do they show any more detail? I've heard there are some new areas open this year that have been restricted.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

1 piece fold ups, in color, nicer than printing them yourself. Print off the one online map, mark a few of the places you want to visit then mark on the map you pick up.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys! Planning on heading over this weekend, hope the weather holds out.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The store/restaurant in Cumberland has the old and new maps and burgers etc. Nice folks


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So I got a new map from the DNR office and it sucks! It shows the new areas that have been opened up but does not show any lakes. Hopefully they will make up so new ones sometime that show the lakes.


----------



## troop231 (May 12, 2011)

twistertail said:


> So I got a new map from the DNR office and it sucks! It shows the new areas that have been opened up but does not show any lakes. Hopefully they will make up so new ones sometime that show the lakes.


Can't you just look on Google earth/maps to see where all the water/ponds are? That's what I do to find alot of nice spots, works like a charm


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, and even printed out a few pictures, but after I get over there I dont always remember exactly where everything is.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm in the same boat as you twister... I'v been looking into ordering a topographic map of the area. they are by far the best arial maps. I was in the AEP area for the first time this week and trying to use the printed out map that i had taped together wasn't cutting it. I met a guy who had a topo map of the area he had ordered off the internet. so far I'v found on usgs.gov that they do have some topo maps that you can search by county. 

ONe reason the topo maps are so useful is the fact that they show elevation which is great when your walking into an area to know which is the best route to take.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

There is a big topo map at the camp site with the big bucket but it didnt show the ponds that I fished. Maybe there is a better one you can get some place??


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar Man said:


> i'm in the same boat as you twister... I'v been looking into ordering a topographic map of the area. they are by far the best arial maps. I was in the AEP area for the first time this week and trying to use the printed out map that i had taped together wasn't cutting it. I met a guy who had a topo map of the area he had ordered off the internet. so far I'v found on usgs.gov that they do have some topo maps that you can search by county.
> 
> ONe reason the topo maps are so useful is the fact that they show elevation which is great when your walking into an area to know which is the best route to take.


The only problem with AEP is that since the area has been mined, the elevations on the topo maps may not be correct - many times the maps are just updated by photos, and it's quite possible that the elevations on the map are pre-mining.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

RushCreekAngler said:


> The only problem with AEP is that since the area has been mined, the elevations on the topo maps may not be correct - many times the maps are just updated by photos, and it's quite possible that the elevations on the map are pre-mining.


Good pnt. Although they do have updated maps . You can order topo maps from different years usually as far up as 2010. Not Saying they're accurate. BUt they are still decent maps showing roads, ponds, elevations, ect....

.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Heres a link to a map locator... you can zoom into specific areas (just like google maps.) follow steps 1 & 2 on the web page to download the maps .

I zoomed into campsite C at AEp and downloaded the whole map of the area. I printed out the large scale map which used about 6-9 pieces of paper. It takes some cutting and a lot of tape to put it together, but if u have some extra time and don't feel like paying for a 10$ dollar map its worth it


http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs...8&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&carea=$ROOT)/.do


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Some of the coords. you get from some of the sites are not always right. I plugged in the coords from ACME MAPPER for a couple of lakes and they were off by at least an 1/8 mile. I found lakes and fished them but only found the ones i marked upon my walk back to my truck using a site route. That would be a tough go if the lakes were in deep woods and you were searching for a needle in a haystack. Using aerial maps that let you get the coords. when you scroll over them are ok but they only put you in the area and you may see the pond or may still have to look around. The roads and paths that lead to most of the ponds help alot especially when the weeds are now up to your knees or higher. Make sure you double check as many sites as possible to get the right coords or you could end up doing alot of extra leg work. Your GPS will get you within a matter of feet if you can get the right numbers. I have had to reprogram the coords everytime i get to the spot after using the Google Earth etc. sites.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

GPS would be the way to go... except the only GPS is on my phone, which rarely has service down near that neck of the woods.


----------



## troop231 (May 12, 2011)

Guitar Man said:


> GPS would be the way to go... except the only GPS is on my phone, which rarely has service down near that neck of the woods.


Same as me! However I may invest in one of these soon to fix that issue: 
http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-Oregon-550t-Handheld-GPS-Unit/product/10201808/-1593541


----------

